# Paphiopedilum liemianum sibling cross



## ramadayapati (May 8, 2014)

Hi all,
Just wanna share what i've been done with Indonesian local species. Paph.liemianum been my favorite as a seed parent since they're adaptable in hot humid climate and fairly adaptive with saline and alkaline water. Recently i've made a sibling cross from two different clones from this species









Paph. liemianum "Ise-ise" with mottled leaves. It says the locality came from Ise-ise village, Linge district in Central Aceh. Seed Parent





Paph. liemianum "Big Pale" Its origin unknown but most likely West Sumatra province. Plain leaves and purplish on the shoot base with unusual pale green dorsal sepal also bigger flower size compare to normal liemianum. Pollen parent.








First transplanting, 6-7 months after sowing





6 months after first transplantation





8 months after second transplantation. Ready to be acclimatized and potted





6 months after out of flask with a male guest, Polypedates leucomystax, ready to replanted





Single pot, we can see the leaf coloration diversity. Another 2-3 years of patience to see them bloom


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2014)

Hummm.. doesn't look like any liemianum I've ever seen. If you say so. Both look more like its cousin, glauco and that plant looks hybrid-ise


----------



## ramadayapati (May 8, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Hummm.. doesn't look like any liemianum I've ever seen. If you say so. Both look more like its cousin, glauco and that plant looks hybrid-ise



It could be a hybrid thou, but can assure you that they're not man's made. I got it several years back from the local hunter in Sumatra from three different location regards from him.





Another plant from the same batch, they looked similar to each others. If im not mistaken, Peter O'Byrne on his first edition of A to Z Orchids of South East Asia mentioned about this unusual specimen

Compare to the common phenotype (sorry i cant find the original photo, should be somewhere in the office)





and talking about diversity, These are came from the same location in West Java, Paphiopedilum glaucophyllum. Their previous habitat now changes into damn road heading to luxury villas


----------



## naoki (May 8, 2014)

I love to see these natural variation! Thank you very much for posting this. A lot of the plants we see in the US are "improved" by human, so they lose these wonderful natural variations.

So from the origin of the parents, they are likely to be P. liemianum, I guess. Interesting. They seem to grow pretty quickly under your condition. Are you using white LEDs (3 cool white: 2 warm white) for the flasks? How much light do you use for these Paph flasks?

Does the pollen parent have mottled leaves, too?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2014)

Ramadhani,
Are you saying these 4 plants/flowers are glaucophyllum? I would agree with you. The markings on the petals run in lines along the petal length, characteristic for glaucos
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1513212_10151910225073843_82571707_n.jpg

The top 3 flowers are interesting. Especially how the staminode is squared off at the bottom tip, unlike my plant


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2014)

ramadayapati said:


>


This may be one of my favorite photos ever!! THanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2014)

Love the frog. Great job propagating these!


----------



## ramadayapati (May 8, 2014)

naoki said:


> I love to see these natural variation! Thank you very much for posting this. A lot of the plants we see in the US are "improved" by human, so they lose these wonderful natural variations.
> 
> So from the origin of the parents, they are likely to be P. liemianum, I guess. Interesting. They seem to grow pretty quickly under your condition. Are you using white LEDs (3 cool white: 2 warm white) for the flasks? How much light do you use for these Paph flasks?
> 
> Does the pollen parent have mottled leaves, too?



Most welcome!
Paphs arent really demanding here so its almost impossible to find artificially propagated plant which cost much higher compare to the wild specimen. I'm not the first one doing Paph. invitro culture in Indonesia but might be the only remaining producers who work with these fascinating genera. Well, im working in a themed park so the operational costs are covered from the visitors and our tropical fruits trading. 

I've been using LED's for the past two years and all the Paph's planlets development work best under deep red (620 - 660 nm) - deep blue (460 - 450 nm) lights. Combination of 6500 - 7000k/ 2800 - 3000 k only used for protocorn developments. 10.000 k used before the acclimatisation to get a stronger plantlets. Its around 0.00625 watt / cm2 with 1500 - 2000 fc on the plantlet surface.

The pollen parent leaf isnt mottled, but plain with purplish tone on the shoot base. 

Hope it would help, 
Cheers


----------



## abax (May 9, 2014)

The plants are interesting and some are lovely. However, it's so sad to
hear that their habitat is being destroyed for a damn road. I especially
agree with "damn road"! A friend in Kuching tells me the same story, but
it's lumber companies destroying the ecosystem there. I'm so sorry.


----------



## bulolo (Jan 12, 2020)

Ramadayapati, I was doing some searching for more information on mottled leaf liemianum (liemianum ise-ise) and came across this thread but the picture links are broken. Do you still have these pictures I would love to see them? Or can any other members help with these pictures?


----------

